# Limp



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

Nelson has also developed a limp after he wakes. It's his front left left. He does not seem to be pain and I can manipulate his leg as much as I want and he doesn't moan. It only occurs after he wakes and is gone in 60 seconds. He is running about fine outside. Could this be a growth spurt? 

anyone else seen this? he's just 6 months old and we limit his exercise to 1 hour a day split into two 30 mins walks. 25 mins of each is off the lead.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Where does Nelson sleep? Is he in a crate? Pumpkin (also 6m) fits in her 1st crate fine. She has enough room to turn around etc.; however, the crate size encourages her to sleep in the same certain positions. She can't "sprawl" with her long legs. Since she is an older pup, and does not soil her crate/house, we moved her into a much larger crate. This has helped a lot. She never woke up with what I would call a limp, but she defintely had some kinks & stretches to work out. The good news is Nelson doesn't seem to be in pain. I doubt he would let you manipulate his leg if he had a true orthopaedic insult or injury.


----------



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

He has his own sofa and really sprawls out. He left the crate around 4 months old when he was house trained. I've read the growing dogs do get this sometimes?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Could be growing pains. Kian used to get those the odd time around that age. he would get up off the sofa or his bed and shake a little and favor a leg for about 30 seconds or so.
After a while it went away.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Could be arthritus. An xray maybe in order, if it doesn't go away in a week or 2.


----------

